# Beiträge an Dachverbände?



## Grundwusel (14. April 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde !
Wie verhält es sich mit den Abgaben, die der Örtliche Verein an den Landesverband abführt. Wenn ich in einem Landkreis in 2 oder 3 Angelsportvereinen bin, muß ich dann für jede Mitgliedschaft meinen Teil für den Landesfischereiverband bezahlen??? oder gibt es sowas wie eine Zweitmitgliedschaft?#c
Ich kann doch nur einmal mitglied im Landesfischriverband sein, oder?|kopfkrat
Wenn sich dahingehend jemand auskennt, wäre es schön hier etwas darüber zu erfahren.

viel Petri, Gruß Horst #h


----------



## gründler (14. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Moin

3 Vereine = 3 mal Abgabe an dein LV.

Die bekannten Doppelmitgliedschaften,gucke mal im Politik tröööt oben im AB da wird dir mehr als geholfen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164


#h


----------



## Dunraven (15. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Und nicht zu vergessen der LV zahlt dann auch 3x an den Bundesverband, und Du wirst als 3 aktive Angler gerechnet wenn es darum geht wieviele Angler der Bundesverband (oder Landesverband) vertritt.


----------



## Grundwusel (15. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Danke Euch für die Info!
Bei den Hegeringen der Jäger ist das besser geregelt.
Gruß Horst


----------



## gründler (15. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Grundwusel schrieb:


> Danke Euch für die Info!
> Bei den Hegeringen der Jäger ist das besser geregelt.
> Gruß Horst


 
Moin

Wir haben zwar die ein oder andere Sache besser am laufen,aber auch bei uns gibt es Baustellen.

zb. hier,lese mal.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743&page=4
(runterscrollen).

Möchte jetzt nur nicht wieder tiefer drauf eingehen wegen Ot.usw.gab aber die letzten Monate einiges im Netz und Zeitschriften dazu.


#hlg


----------



## m-spec (16. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen der LV zahlt dann auch 3x an den Bundesverband, und Du wirst als 3 aktive Angler gerechnet wenn es darum geht wieviele Angler der Bundesverband (oder Landesverband) vertritt.



Das unterschreibe ich nicht so. Es gibt viele Kassenwarte die weniger Mitglieder melden als vorhanden um sich den Betrag für die Verbandsmarke zu sparen. Und gerade in kleineren Vereinen tritt das besonders oft auf weil der Kassierer fast jedes Mitglied kennt und weiß wo noch Mitgliedschaften in anderen Vereinen vorhanden sind über die das Mitglied dann an seine Verbandsmarke kommt und bei welchem Mitglied die Marke nicht benötigt wird weil er eh nur noch zahlendes Mitglied ist oder halt keine Gastkarte in anderen Ecken benötigt weil er das "eigene " Revier eh nie verlässt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



> Es gibt viele Kassenwarte die weniger Mitglieder melden als vorhanden um sich den Betrag für die Verbandsmarke zu sparen.


Ich würde keinem Kassenwart einen solchen Betrug unterstellen.


----------



## sonstwer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Hi Leute!

Ich denke, das mit den Mehrfachmitgliedschaften und und den dazugehörigen mehrfachen Verbandsbeiträgen ist nun wohl weitgehend geklärt.

Trotzdem habe auch ich dazu noch eine Frage, die mir vielleicht jemand beantworten kann.

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei Tages- ,Wochenend- Wochenkarten an "Nicht-Vereinsmitglieder", die allseits beliebten "Gastkarten" aus?
Werden für diese zeitlich beschränkten Angelerlaubniskarten auch irgend welche Gelder an die Verbände (Kreis, Land, Bund) abgeführt?

LG,
frank


----------



## gründler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Wenn ein LV Gewässer besitzt und für diese Gastkarten ausgibt dann ja.
Gibt ein Verein für seine eigenen Gewässer Gastkarten raus,so ist das Geld sein's.

Hat ein Verein ein Gewässer gepachtet was zb.vom LV Bund......etc. an diesen Verein weiter verpachtet wurde,so kann es sein das der Verein einen minimalen teil an die Hauptpächter pro Gastkarte abgeben muß.

Ob daraus auch der BV wieder geld kassiert weiß ich nicht genau,aber denke mal das der dann nix mehr damit zu tun hat.

Auch gibt es ecken,wo es ohne VDSF Paß keine Gastkarten gibt,oder aber ohne VDSF Paß die Karten teurer sind wie mit einem Paß.


Das ganze "Spinnennetz" ist hier und da unterschiedlich "Aufgebaut".

|wavey:


----------



## antonio (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich nicht so. Es gibt viele Kassenwarte die weniger Mitglieder melden als vorhanden um sich den Betrag für die Verbandsmarke zu sparen. Und gerade in kleineren Vereinen tritt das besonders oft auf weil der Kassierer fast jedes Mitglied kennt und weiß wo noch Mitgliedschaften in anderen Vereinen vorhanden sind über die das Mitglied dann an seine Verbandsmarke kommt und bei welchem Mitglied die Marke nicht benötigt wird weil er eh nur noch zahlendes Mitglied ist oder halt keine Gastkarte in anderen Ecken benötigt weil er das "eigene " Revier eh nie verlässt.



wenn ich kassierer wäre, würde ich davon schleunigst die finger lassen.
dies kann wie schon gesagt als betrug ausgelegt werden.
auch wenn der kassierer weiß, daß vereinsmitglieder noch in anderen vereinen sind, hat er dennoch die tatsächlichen mitgliederzahlen an den verband zu melden.
zumal der verein von diesen machenschaften keinen vorteil hat, der beitrag an den verband ist ein durchlaufender posten und im vereinsbeitrag integriert.
der kassierer würde nicht nur den verband betrügen sondern auch die mitglieder die er nicht meldet.
diese zahlen nämlich den verbandsbeitrag dann trotzdem doppelt, nur daß dieser eben nicht zum verband abgeführt wird sondern im verein bleibt.
also zahlt bei dieser vorgehensweise, das entsprechende mitglied einen höheren vereinsbeitrag als die anderen mitglieder.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Und gleichzeritig beraubt er seinen Verein auch noch um die Stimmrechte bei Verbandsversammlungen, die ja nach den gemeldeten, bezahlten Mitgliederzahlen berechnet werden.

Ich denke da bei der ersten VDSF-Abstimmung nur an die nicht bezahlten Mitgliedsbeiträge von Bayern....., die eventuell die erste Entscheidung gekostet haben könnten.... und man hätte sich eventuell die zweite Abstimmung sparen können...

Ich würde sagen, als Kassenwart nicht tragbar, das ist Manipulation der Buchführung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und gleichzeritig beraubt er seinen Verein auch noch um die Stimmrechte bei Verbandsversammlungen, die ja nach den gemeldeten, bezahlten Mitgliederzahlen berechnet werden.



Da der Kochtopfangelverband sowieso nur Linientreue um sich sammelt ist das auch egal. Denn abweichende Meinungen haben sowieso keine Chance. Von daher ist es die richtige Enscheidung, das Geld zu sparen. Noch richtiger wäre es natürlich, gleich aus der sog. "Interessenvertretung" auszutreten und an seinen eigenen Gewässern selber zu bestimmen.



> Ich würde sagen, als Kassenwart nicht tragbar, das ist Manipulation der Buchführung.



Ich würde sagen, der Kochtopfangelverband ist als Interessenvetretung der deutschen Angler nicht tragbar. Das ist Verrat und Betrug des zahlenden Klientel.

Das hier von Verbandsseite rumgeheult wird, wenn euch ein paar Taler der dreifachen Zwangsmitglieder nicht erreichen war klar. Letzlich ist das ja der Punkt, worum es dem Verband
geht.

Ausserdem würden die realen Zwangsmitglieder (also nur einfach aufgeführt und nicht auch noch doppelt und dreifach um Zwangsabgabe beraubt) der Verbände vor dem Hintergrund, das man ja ach so viele Angler vertritt, natürlich peinlich aussehen.

Meiner Meinung nach spart jeder Kassenwart genau an der richtigen Stelle, wenn er die Anzahl nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## sonstwer (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Hi!

Danke, gründler, du hast mir wirklich weiter geholfen. 

Wir haben hier eine "Fischereivereinigung", die sehr interessante Gewässer vom Land gepachtet hat.
Wenn ich diese nun beangeln möchte und mir ne Jahreskarte dafür hole, kann ich dem DAFV meine finanziellen Beiträge vorenthalten und trotzdem angeln. #6

LG,
frank


----------



## antonio (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Da der Kochtopfangelverband sowieso nur Linientreue um sich sammelt ist das auch egal. Denn abweichende Meinungen haben sowieso keine Chance. Von daher ist es die richtige Enscheidung, das Geld zu sparen. Noch richtiger wäre es natürlich, gleich aus der sog. "Interessenvertretung" auszutreten und an seinen eigenen Gewässern selber zu bestimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der kassenwart spart gar nicht.
wenn er die mitgliederzahl gegenüber dem verband nach unten korrigiert, korrigiert er dann auch den beitrag des betreffenden mitglieds nach unten?
wenn ja, was sagen dann die anderen mitglieder, warum manche weniger beitrag bezahlen müssen?
wenn nicht zahlt das mitglied ja seinen verbandsbeitrag und der kassierer unterschlägt es dem verband.
wenn man mit den verbänden nicht einverstanden ist, dann muß man halt austreten, wenn man aber mitglied ist muß man eben auch die beitragsabrechnung korrekt durchführen.
und wenn ein mitglied mit doppelter oder dreifacher beitragszahlung an den verband nicht einverstanden ist, dann muß es sich selber an den verband wenden oder eben die verbandszahlung an den verein verweigern.
der kassierer sollte aber ganz vorsichtig sein, von sich aus irgend welche korrekturen durchzuführen.

antonio


----------



## Dunraven (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich nicht so. Es gibt viele Kassenwarte die weniger Mitglieder melden als vorhanden um sich den Betrag für die Verbandsmarke zu sparen. Und gerade in kleineren Vereinen tritt das besonders oft auf weil der Kassierer fast jedes Mitglied kennt und weiß wo noch Mitgliedschaften in anderen Vereinen vorhanden sind über die das Mitglied dann an seine Verbandsmarke kommt und bei welchem Mitglied die Marke nicht benötigt wird weil er eh nur noch zahlendes Mitglied ist oder halt keine Gastkarte in anderen Ecken benötigt weil er das "eigene " Revier eh nie verlässt.



Verbandsmarken? 
Die braucht doch oft kein Mensch. Als ich das letzte Mal Beitragsmarken ausgegeben habe, da waren von ca. 30-40 Leuten ca. 5 die sowas haben wollten. Auch wenn ich gefragt habe ob sie eine brauchen kam meist die Antwort was soll ich damit? Wir haben immer noch einen Haufen Marken aus den letzten Jahren herumliegen, da nicht einmal 10% der Mitglieder das Ding haben wollen. Ich habe mir zwar mal so einen Pass austellen lassen, die Marken von 1999 (da habe ich ihn mir ausstellen lassen) bis 2009 sind drin (die 2010, 11, 12 und 13 fliegen irgendwo lose herum) und ich habe ihn noch nie in den (dieses Jahr) 20 Jahren die ich meine Prüfung habe gebraucht.

Da es bei den Mitgliedern um Stimmen im LV geht, und ich den Kassenwarten auch keinen Betrug unterstellen will, gehe ich also davon aus das sie die Leute melden, egal ob sie eine Marke brauchen oder nicht. Und selbst wenn es solche Ausnahmen gibt wie Du sagst (das 20 Personen Vereinen Stimmen im LV egal sind sollte klar sein, wobei sich dann die Frage stellt warum sie da Mitglied sind), dann ist das sicher nicht die übliche Vorgehensweise. Die ist eben das man mehrfach gemeldet ist und mehrfach für einen bezahlt wird und der Bundesverband viel mehr "organisierte" Angler zu vertreten vorgibt als es tatsächlich der Fall ist.


----------



## antonio (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

die marken werden schon gebraucht wenn auch vielleicht nicht bei euch oder für jeden und überall.
die dav marke als beispiel dient als legitimation verbilligt erlaubnisscheine zu bekommen bzw auch dazu entsprechende gewässerpoolkarten zu erhalten.
noch was zum nichtmelden.
wenn ein verein dies tun will sollte er sich eben mit dem verband auseinandersetzen und ihm mitteilen müller, meier schulze, haben über andere vereine schon verbandsbeitrag gezahlt, deswegen gibts von uns keinen beitrag für diese leute.
dann ist der verband erst mal im zugzwang.
wobei dann der verein natürlich auch auf entsprechende stimmrechte verzichten müßte.
denn müller, meier, schulze können dann nicht mehrfach gezählt werden.
wie gesagt einfach von sich aus mitglieder zu unterschlagen kann ins auge gehen.

antonio


----------



## m-spec (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

@ Antonio: 

So sieht das aus. Mitglieder bezahlen für etwas was sie nie bekommen.

@ Kai:

Das ist halt das Problem. Die meisten wissen garnicht das sie die Verbandsmarke (VDSF) mit bezahlen.

Es ist sicherlich nicht gängige Praxis aber es gibt halt schon immer wieder Situationen wo man im Gespräch erfährt wir haben Summe X an Mitgliedern. Wenn dann mal nachgeschaut wird wie viele gemeldet sind beim LV und dann höflich nachfragt, wenn die Diskrepanz zu groß ist, dann gab es schon Vereine die einen spontanen Mitgliederzuwachs haben im folgenden Jahr.

Das Thema Mehrfachmitgliedschaften wird aber definitiv noch ein lustiges Thema für die Zukunft werden.


----------



## Knispel (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



			
				m-spec;3872670Das Thema Mehrfachmitgliedschaften wird aber definitiv noch ein lustiges Thema für die Zukunft werden.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da denn die Ex  -VDSF´ler überwiegen, wird sich nichts ändern, man schlachtet nicht die Kuh die einen ernährt, man schafft sich höchstens noch eine weitere ( hier DAV ) an und melkt auch diese ...


----------



## Knispel (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



m-spec schrieb:


> @ Antonio:
> 
> 
> Das Thema Mehrfachmitgliedschaften wird aber definitiv noch ein lustiges Thema für die Zukunft werden.


Da denn die Ex -VDSF´ler überwiegen, wird sich nichts ändern, man schlachtet nicht die Kuh die einen ernährt, man schafft sich höchstens noch eine weitere ( hier DAV ) an und melkt auch diese ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



antonio schrieb:


> der kassenwart spart gar nicht.
> wenn er die mitgliederzahl gegenüber dem verband nach unten korrigiert, korrigiert er dann auch den beitrag des betreffenden mitglieds nach unten?
> wenn ja, was sagen dann die anderen mitglieder, warum manche weniger beitrag bezahlen müssen?
> wenn nicht zahlt das mitglied ja seinen verbandsbeitrag und der kassierer unterschlägt es dem verband.
> ...



Der Verein hat z.B. 1000 Mitglieder. Der Kassenwart meldet dem Verband aber nur 800 Zwangsmitlgieder und er muss dann 800 mal den Beitrag bezahlen. Er (der Verein) spart den Verbandsbeitrag von 200 Zwangsmitgliedern. 

Wenn aus dem Verein 200 Mitglieder auch in anderen Vereinen Mitglied sind, dann haben die ihre Verbandsmarke also schon. Es ändert sich für die Mitglieder nichts. Nur das der Verband eben weniger Kohle von seinen mehrfachen Zwangsmitgliedern kassiert.

Ich meine, am besten ist ein Verbandsaustritt. Aber grade vor dem Hintergrund, dass viele Angler doppelt und dreifach Zwangsmitglied in einem (sie verratenden) Verband (der nur ihre Kohle will) sind, ist das doch ein klasse Mittel der Vereine.

Wenn ich Kassenwart wäre und ein Verbandsaustritt nicht möglich wäre, dann würde ich dem Verband etwa ein Drittel der tatsächlichen Mitglieder melden. Das dürfte dann auch in etwa hinkommen, das jeder Angler nur einmal Zwangsabgabe an den Verband zahlen muss und somit wäre es dann auch in Ordnung.

Das Beispiel sollte Schule machen!


----------



## antonio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Verein hat z.B. 1000 Mitglieder. Der Kassenwart meldet dem Verband aber nur 800 Zwangsmitlgieder und er muss dann 800 mal den Beitrag bezahlen. Er (der Verein) spart den Verbandsbeitrag von 200 Zwangsmitgliedern.
> 
> der verein hat das geld aber von den 200 bekommen, also besch... er die 200, denn er senkt ja für diese mitglieder nicht den beitrag.
> sparen tut der verein also nicht, er besch..... im prinzip die 200 mitglieder.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Der Verein betrügt seine eigenen Leute ja nicht. Die haben die Leistung ja schon woanders her und doppelte Leistung (wobei meiner Meinung nach vom Verband garkeine Leistung erbracht wird) gibts ja nicht.

Dann können die für die 200 gesparten (oder 700, je nachdem...) Zwangsverbandsbeiträge dann eben ein paar hundert Kg Forellen und Störe zum nächsten Vereinsangeln besetzt werden und alle sind glücklich.

Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser finde ich die Idee.


----------



## antonio (18. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Verein betrügt seine eigenen Leute ja nicht. Die haben die Leistung ja schon woanders her und doppelte Leistung (wobei meiner Meinung nach vom Verband garkeine Leistung erbracht wird) gibts ja nicht.
> 
> Dann können die für die 200 gesparten (oder 700, je nachdem...) Zwangsverbandsbeiträge dann eben ein paar hundert Kg Forellen und Störe zum nächsten Vereinsangeln besetzt werden und alle sind glücklich.
> 
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser finde ich die Idee.



du verstehst mich nicht.
der vereinsbeitrag setzt sich aus dem verbandsbeitrag und dem beitrag für den verein zusammen.
wenn ich jetzt also in 2 vereinen bin, und der zweite verein meldet mich nicht als mitglied, dann will ich bei diesem verein aber keinen verbandsbeitrag abdrücken.
also müßte mein beitrag beim zweiten verein um den verbandsbeitrag gekürzt werden.
wenn das nicht gemacht wird, dann hab ich doppelt verbandsbeitrag bezahlt, wobei der verein diesen von mir gezahlten aber nicht an den verband abführt.
also würde der zweite verein mich und den verband besch.....

antonio


----------



## Knispel (18. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*

Ach Antonio, wenn denn erst der DAFV steht, wird alles besser. Nur ein Beitrag, Infos satt, bundesweite Vereinfachung und Liebe, Freude Eierkuchen innerhalb und untereinander der Anglergruppen ....|wavey:|rolleyes


----------



## m-spec (18. April 2013)

*AW: Beiträge an Dachverbände?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der Verein betrügt seine eigenen Leute ja nicht. Die haben die Leistung ja schon woanders her und doppelte Leistung (wobei meiner Meinung nach vom Verband garkeine Leistung erbracht wird) gibts ja nicht.
> 
> Dann können die für die 200 gesparten (oder 700, je nachdem...) Zwangsverbandsbeiträge dann eben ein paar hundert Kg Forellen und Störe zum nächsten Vereinsangeln besetzt werden und alle sind glücklich.
> 
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto besser finde ich die Idee.



Die Leistung bringt ein Verband schon für die Mitgliedsvereine. Nur in wie weit diese abgerufen werden ist dann halt die andere Sache. Haben bei uns ca. 5000 organisierte Jugendliche für die vom Verband Veranstaltungen angeboten werden die mit den Verbandsbeiträgen bezahlt oder in großem Maße subventioniert werden. Aber mehr als 160 Teilnehmer habe ich noch nicht erlebt... Wir haben einen hauptamtlich beschäftigten Biologen der den Vereinen zur Verfügung steht für die Gewässer die die Vereine gepachtet haben. ( Die Leistung wird selten in Anspruch genommen), bei Großgewässern wo solvente Einzelinvestoren Summen für die Pacht aufbieten können die ein einzelner Verein nicht stemmen kann wird über den Verband gepachtet und dann das Gewässer den anliegenden Vereinen gegen Beteiligung an den Pachtkosten über den LV vermittelt um solche Gewässer der Mehrheit zur Verfügung stellen zu können und nicht finanziell besser gestellten Einzelpersonen oder finanziell entsprechend ausgestattenen Personen die über die Gastkarten dann einen nette Rendite einfahren könnten.

Ist sicherlich nicht alles Gold was glänzt was LV´s mit den Beiträgen auf die Beine stellen aber ich sehe halt doch die Vorteile die überwiegen.


----------

